
Pythia: Open-source framework for multimodal AI models - tilt
https://code.fb.com/ai-research/pythia/
======
actuator
I had a project named Pythia as well in my previous company. It was a
prediction service and I needed a name that was related to predicting future,
hence I chose the name of Oracle of Delphi. I am guessing that's where even
Facebook got the name from.

The name was so bad that no one got the reference. I changed the git repo to
Sybill, alas that also never clicked.

Edit: was supposed to be a reply to `davrosthedalek`

~~~
StavrosK
I made a prediction service called Pythia in 2009. It's not exactly an obscure
name.

~~~
actuator
Not obscure but certainly not well known as well. Most are aware about the
Oracle but not the name.

PS your name sounds Greek so it would definitely be more known in your circle
I guess.

------
gjstein
The project pages are notably lacking images or interesting examples. Here is
the most recent paper showing what they use this system for: [1] _Toward VQA
Models That Can Read_ [VQA == Visual Question Answering]

[1]
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1904.08920.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1904.08920.pdf)

~~~
colesbury
It has example images with Q&A now:

[https://github.com/facebookresearch/pythia](https://github.com/facebookresearch/pythia)

------
davrosthedalek
Why do people not do a google search before they name things:
[http://home.thep.lu.se/~torbjorn/pythia81html/Welcome.html](http://home.thep.lu.se/~torbjorn/pythia81html/Welcome.html)
Edit: Also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PYTHIA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PYTHIA)

~~~
astazangasta
I named a project Pythia also. It's a pretty obvious choice for a python
project. Name duplication is common. We will all live. No one will mistake
this project for a particle accelerator sim.

~~~
adrianrocamora
You are assuming it wasn't intentional, which is not clear at this point (and
probably never will be)

